# Recommended - Genuine NISSAN PSF or equivalent.*7 for Maxima-2008



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

I have nissan Maxima 2008 and observing Hard steering problems.
After going through multiple forms found it could be PSF (power steering Fluid) low.

When i checked and found PSF is at MIN point as per Manual.

When checking the Manual found "Genuine NISSAN PSF or equivalent.*7" to be used.
*7: For Canada, NISSAN Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF), DEXRON™ III/MERCON™, or equivalent ATF may also be used 

Now please can someone suggest which should i use to re-fill the PSF fluid.

Thanks,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Any one of the equivalents can safely be used. Your choice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Genuine Nissan P/S fluid is only NissanMatic Type "D" ATF, which is actually the original Dexron formula. Almost any red power steering fluid or red automatic transmission fluid will work just fine in the power steering. Just don't use the amber or clear power steering fluid sold in my auto parts stores and department stores! Those P/S fluids are used on many US domestics but should not be used on systems with red fluid. Personally, I use Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF, since I also use it in my auto transmissions and transfer cases and it keeps me from having multiple bottles lying around my already too small garage.


----------



## kanhaiya (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Rogoman and NF Mod.

I used Genuine Nissan PSF and it fixed the problem.

Thanks,


----------

